# Best Open Source SMS app



## emike1213 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I'm wondering what is your take on the best open source SMS app? I'm getting sick of developing off of SMSPopup... is there any other ones that are better?

Thanks!


----------



## 03civicdx (Oct 24, 2011)

Go SMS is great.


----------



## chellebelle (Aug 12, 2011)

03civicdx said:


> Go SMS is great.


I agree. Go SMS is my choice, really anything from the go dev team I like.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------

